# Nordend-Express Teil 4 Finale



## Tamekks (23. Dezember 2012)

&#9658;Der kleine Orc-Grunzling Gobog zweifelte an der Existenz des Alt-Vater-Winters. Doch dann passierte etwas das sein ganzes Leben veränderte.
&#9658;Teil 4:
Gobog ist an einem Ihn unbekannten Ort und steht nun vor seiner alten Glaubensfrage. Zudem findet er die Wahrheit über den Lichkönig und Winterhauch heraus.Wird es das Winterhauchwunder am Ende vielleicht doch noch geben?
&#9658;Der Nordend-Express ist eine Vierteilige Adventsserie für die ganze Familie!
Eine Geschichte über Freundschaft, Familie und die Dinge auf die es ankommt im Leben. Make Love, no Warcraft! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnuoRSFvdQw


----------

